# How long do you listen to music a day?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was just curious what time out of your day you spend listening to music?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

When seated at the PC, most always ... except when editing or composing music. When in the car for extended periods of time, tuned to the local classical FM station or listening to CD's.

Overall, probably 25% of my day is spent listening to [classical] music.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Not nearly often enough to be quite honest about it.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I dislike social sites but had my other half sign up to *Last.fm* on my behalf. Over two days I listened to 20 hours of music however this is not my normal habits. If I am well enough I may take some time to write or play music myself, I also enjoy listening to friends play. Like *Krummhorn* I'd say day to day 1/4 to a 1/3 of my day has some music of some kind playing "listening" on the other hand an hour or two of serious "hardcore" listening.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Abracadabra said:


> Not nearly often enough to be quite honest about it.


Same, sadly.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

Probably about 50% of my waking hours. Either listening, or playing myself, whichever I do more of the less I do of the other. Also, there's some multitasking in there.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Approximately an hour of casual listening a day if I have classes at med school, but more on the weekends.
Almost nothing approaching the exams (except when I'm doing my "morning rituals" and driving).
Much much much more during the breaks. About 12 hours a day  (Break just started yesterday!)

I'm afraid that if I listen to more music that I'll neglect my reading duties, etc, which I did last semester and I almost failed a class.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

*How long do you listen to music a day?*

I go in phases - for extended periods, I'll listen to several hours of music a day and then I'll go for months not listening to any - apart from my obligation to review CDs for _Fanfare_.

What I cannot tolerate is listening to other people's choice of music, delivered when they want to deliver it. So I have long since abandoned BBC Radio 3. I like to choose a piece of music to listen to, and then listen to it.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> *How long do you listen to music a day?*
> 
> What I cannot tolerate is listening to other people's choice of music, delivered when they want to deliver it. So I have long since abandoned BBC Radio 3. I like to choose a piece of music to listen to, and then listen to it.


I love Radio 3, I occasionally tune in during the day not knowing what I'm going to hear, I find that refreshing.
I listen to quite a few hours of music a day (dare I say!) often background but that's with the lighter no-classical stuff but with Classical I'll give it my undivided attention.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

For me it's a bit up and down. Sometimes i can just listen a whole day. I prefer producing music though, it's a limit for how much i can listen before i get inspired to make something of my own, or just simply go practicing the piano. I dont think im cut out to only be a listener.


----------

